# Help



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

My doe started pushing around 7pm. I got up and checked her all night and now it's 7am and she isn't pushing. I can visibly see the kids moving and she is eating normally and doesn't seem in distress. I felt and her cervix is dilated and I can feel the amniotic sac past the cervix. Probably 4 inches from the vulva. I don't feel any kids at the end of the sac that are stuck or anything so I don't know what to do. I felt last night and this morning and the sac is in the same place. Somebody is telling me to fish the kids out but I honestly feel in my gut it isn't the thing to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd worry she was pushing, made no progress and so gave up.

What did her contractions look like? Was she pushing hard?

Where are you seeing kids moving?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

The kids are moving in the middle of her right side, a little higher up by her spine and one lower by her stomach. She didn't push very hard and when I can go in and feel the amniotic sac it isn't bulging into the canal or anything


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She gave me 10 pushes tops within an hour and a half so it wasn't like she was doing it for hours


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok... Maybe some early labor and she's resting?

Give her some molasses water for an energy boost and let her eat if she will.

I would check on her frequently. I'd expect her to start pushing again soon.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She's eating great. Acts normal


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Any progress ?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She is still walking around. I can't feel where the kids are , or where they're normally at now


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

If it were me I would go in again to make sure no one is stuck... I've had them get a nose or hoof jammed up too high and get stuck on the pelvis.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I have been checking morning and evening inside. I can feel the sack and try and put pressure on the sac to see if I can feel anything and I can't at all.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I can also still see the kids moving


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you going inside the goat and feeling a sac? You need to do something ASAP. If you are not experienced, then get a vet out now.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Any progress? I'd be worried if she's that dilated and hasn't progressed.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Also do you have a due date on her?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I haven't gone in since she doesn't seem ready to me. She's on the smaller side , don't think my hand will fit. I'm experienced in fishing out babies but don't know what to do this time. Had "evidence" of her being bred sept 20. So she should have been due the 17th.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm confused, I thought you've been checking her a couple of times a day?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Just 2 fingers, I can feel the sac but not any kids in the sac. Nothing has popped. I don't think she's big enough for a hand


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

It's your call but if she is that dilated for this long I'd have a vet come out.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I've delivered and pulled kids. I'm just worried that once I get the first one out since she isn't having contractions that I won't be able to get the second


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the kids are malpositioned, she won't have contractions. You will have to break the bubble and go fishing. But she needs to be dilated. So I guess you will have to decide if she is just in beginning stages and still dilating or if you need to go in and get kids out.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I have been able to feel the sac just past the cervix (it isn't bulging or anything) since the 18th around 7pm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not being there, it is so hard to say. If the cervix is open and has been since the 18th, then I would get a vet out in case there is some serious complication.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't get a vet out here today since nobody is answering and my hand isn't fitting so I don't know what to do. So overwhelmed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there anyone else really knowledgeable who could come over and look at her?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm talking with a vet now


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Can you still feel babies? Hope everything is fine and she delivers some healthy babies soon.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Talked with a vet that specializes in goats and he thought that everything sounds normal. I'm keeping a close eye on her and he said as long as the babies are moving, she's eating and drinking, and acting normal then she should deliver babies soon. He said the pushing could have just been early labor and she's progressing slowly. I'm keeping track of her temp too and it's normal. Hoping for the best


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. We try our best to help over the Internet but it really makes a difference to be there.


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes. I appreciate all the help and will update.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She still hasn't kidded. Babies still move like crazy, she's still eating drinking, acting normal, her temp is normal. So In time I guess they will come.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you sure she conceived the day you thought she did?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm guessing I'm wrong at this point. I had written down sept 20. Since she hasn't kidded I'm going back to something odd that had happened November 8th. She had shown no signs of heat but I had gotten home that day and had long strings of discharge. She was also walking with her back hunched so I'm guessing she didn't take the first time.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Does the buck stay with her 24/7 during breeding season?


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes. She has bagged up dramatically today


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks to me like she still has more filling to do


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She is the hardest she's ever been tonight and ligaments are completely gone


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds close!


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

She just delivered 2 very healthy twin does!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

congrats!! Pictures? :camera:


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Both does! Look just like their momma!


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Myra and Allie


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

They're big


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, so pretty!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're so pretty <3


----------



## Carleyjsouza (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

